# Aussie Emergency Room



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

An American was visiting down under. As he started to cross the street, he looked in the 'wrong' direction for on coming traffic and thinking the road was clear, stepped directly in front of an on coming bus.

When he woke up in the ER, he looked around at all the IVs, tubes, and monitors and asked, "Doctor, did you bring me here to die?"

To which he answered "No, mate. They brought you in two days ago!"


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Like that one. Made me chuckle.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That's so bad it's good :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

:lol: 
I've heard a similar one but with a Brummie accent


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice one cobber, :lol: :lol:


----------

